# ovulation whilst on puregon ?



## asmiles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi

I wonder if you can help i am on day 14 of injections and for the last two days have had a clearish mucus discharge.I wonder if this is due to the drugs,hormone level or if I am about to have premature ovulation.I am really worried. Is this possible I am on 2  times 2 spays of synarel a day

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Premature ovulation is very rare when you are on a controlled cycle with drugs as the synarel stops your natural hormones from kicking in (although it can happen). Increased discharge is a side effect of the puregon and is a common occurence during stimms. Don't worry everything will be fine  

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

